# Xinuos openserver 10(FreeBSD distro by SCO) can run virtualbox??



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 17, 2020)

Xinuos OpenServer-10 can run virtual box IN it. But freebsd can't.
At the same time it uses mainly freebsd and no traces of linux.
How is that possible????


----------



## kpedersen (May 17, 2020)

BsDjUsTbSd said:


> But freebsd can't.



You are making an incorrect assumption that FreeBSD cannot run VirtualBox.

If FreeBSD cannot run VirtualBox, why is it in the ports collection? (https://www.freshports.org/emulators/virtualbox-ose)

Your first step in this mystery will be to answer that.


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 17, 2020)

Ok i am sorry for my misconseption however there were a few people IN this forum who told me that virtualbox cannot run in FreeBSD. It seemed weird to me too but...
I accepted it


----------



## T-Daemon (May 17, 2020)

Who said that? You should have also checked your other thread, Options for virtual machines on FreeBSD.


----------

